# Is anybody selling kinkajous?



## phat jack (Oct 31, 2010)

Hi RFUK users i was wondering if any of you know, or do yourself have a baby/young kinkajou for sale, or if there are any breeders that i could contact. I've been researching kinkajous for a long time and have saved up a fair amount of money so now is the time i wish to own a kinkajou.

If you do know of anybody that breeds or owns kinkajous please give me an idea of where i can find them.

Thank you
Jack


----------



## genevie (Jul 12, 2011)

Finding a kinkajou breeder is virtually impossible, it seems. Are you a member of the kinks FB page?


----------



## phat jack (Oct 31, 2010)

which kinks facebook page are you referring to. There are many


----------



## rox.bear (Apr 23, 2009)

It's called Kinkajou owners UK.
I'm a member on there and I do my self own a Kinkajou, but it wasn't easy and spent a lot of years and time on getting one.
Roxanne.


----------



## phat jack (Oct 31, 2010)

Thanks for the quick responses!


----------



## phat jack (Oct 31, 2010)

Bump!


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

I love that you "bumped" this to go up one space!:roll2:

Basically the same as the others have said.....you (along with SO many others) are chasing the impossible dream. It must be one of the most frequent questions asked on the net at the moment, and demand FAR outweighs supply. 

I suggest you either look at getting a pair of adults which aren't tame (they crop up slightly more regularly than the babies, which are like gold dust that has been farted out by an alien from Saturn), OR find a different animal that you might be in to, and look at purchasing that instead.


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

I was plying with two baby Kinkajouthis weekend lol.... dont now of any for sale at the moment though. 

jay


----------



## tonks (Sep 13, 2010)

"... (they crop up slightly more regularly than the babies, which are like gold dust that has been farted out by an alien from Saturn)..."

I was just looking through this thread to find out what a kinkajou actually was and when I read the bit about the rare babies I laughed so hard I nearly fell off my chair. Day made!


----------

